# 1978 (Informant)



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 7, 2020)

So, finally received my iron (I did my first two builds with a very basic variable iron, but it's going so much better now), and I was eager to try it so I did another build last night. Had to adjust to the new iron, but my soldering technique is getting better.
This one gave me a headache with the decal, and the clear coat at first.
I had to sand it back and reapply a decal, and I managed to drop the enclosure and chip it, but it goes with the worn theme I added to the font.
Cosmetically, I'm happy with it now, even with some imperfections.
I named it "1978", because it's the year the RAT was developed, and also my birth year, so it was fitting!
Really like the sound, but will get to try it more in depth tonight.







[Edit]: another version can be found below.


----------



## evilarsen (Aug 7, 2020)

Great job...1978 is the best ?


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 9, 2020)

evilarsen said:


> Great job...1978 is the best ?


 I agree cheers for 1978


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 9, 2020)

Ew old people gross!! *whistles in mid 30s*


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 9, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Ew old people gross!! *whistles in mid 30s*


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2020)

1978 the year I married my first mistake! Hope your pedal works out better! Looks great


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 9, 2020)

Love it and love the worn out look. I’m a 1985 guy so I guess mine would have a Delorian or something.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone from the 1960's ?, I only just made it by 8 days!!!


----------



## Barry (Aug 10, 2020)

1956


----------



## mdc (Aug 10, 2020)

I built a pair of informants a few weeks ago (one for myself, one as a bday gift for a bandmate), and they're really solid pedals. It really does sound like a more polite rat, which makes it a little more usable in the always-on/OD side of the gain range. I still think the straight up rat circuit's lack of manners lends it a little more character on the higher gain side of things.


----------



## P51994 (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice pedal looking. Love the font you used. Can you please tell me the name ? Thanks !


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 10, 2020)

P51994 said:


> Nice pedal looking. Love the font you used. Can you please tell me the name ? Thanks !


Thanks!
The font for the name is called "Phosphate" (Inline style here), and the font used for the control labels is called "LOUD AND CLEAR".


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 10, 2020)

mdc said:


> I built a pair of informants a few weeks ago (one for myself, one as a bday gift for a bandmate), and they're really solid pedals. It really does sound like a more polite rat, which makes it a little more usable in the always-on/OD side of the gain range. I still think the straight up rat circuit's lack of manners lends it a little more character on the higher gain side of things.


Yes, just had the chance to play a little, and very pleased by the sound. I don't usually play with a lot of dirt, so I found it very usable and tweak able for my use/liking.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 5, 2021)

Just finished another, this one with the simple relay bypass.
Black sand matte enclosure with UV print and matte varnish.
I'll see if I keep it, but might sell it as I have built a bit too much and need to pay for some other gear...
The saucer knobs from Tayda were a bit of a pain, I had to file them a bit on the inside for them to fit well.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 6, 2021)

Looks great. 

I love the year connection with ProCo's launch of the Rat (during a Year of the Horse).

Chuck in some '70s colours on your next one, orange, brown, yellow stripes 😸


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 6, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I love the year connection with ProCo's launch of the Rat (during a Year of the Horse).
> 
> Chuck in some '70s colours on your next one, orange, brown, yellow stripes 😸


I might, would look good with that font!


----------



## giovanni (May 6, 2021)

Looks rad!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Chuck in some '70s colours on your next one, orange, brown, yellow stripes 😸


----------

